
Fake news is fooling more conservatives than liberals. Why? - edward
https://www.economist.com/international/2020/06/06/fake-news-is-fooling-more-conservatives-than-liberals-why
======
Simulacra
To look at it another way: maybe it’s not fooling, but knowingly aiding In
their point of view, true or not.

------
MaxBarraclough
Article is paywalled. Outline link:
[https://outline.com/pc7NqB](https://outline.com/pc7NqB)

~~~
pmdulaney
I've never heard of outline before. Would you mind explaining how it works?

~~~
MaxBarraclough
It's essentially 'Reader Mode', except as a website rather than as a browser
feature.

You give Outline a URL, and it gives you back a URL of its 'purified' copy of
the page's contents, stripped of spam and bloat. In this instance, it seems to
have had no trouble with the paywall.

------
blakesterz
"Last month a poll by YouGov found that 44% of Republicans think Bill Gates
wants to use covid-19 vaccines to implant microchips in people; 19% of
Democrats agree."

That number, for both parties, was much higher than I would've guessed.

~~~
xenospn
Based on both numbers I'd have to say this is completely made up. There's no
possible way this is real. I've seen those "Bill gates as the elder of zion"
memes circulated around once or twice but the people who did share those are
the same people who share healing crystal and astrology memes, and they're not
20% of the population.

~~~
itsspring
I would have to agree. Unless they only interviewed the people who saw a
targeted campaign of just that fake info, and then asked how many of them
believed it. But broadly there's no way that's an accurate percentage

------
tmp1234515
Do smart people tend to be more liberal? [https://theconversation.com/do-
smart-people-tend-to-be-more-...](https://theconversation.com/do-smart-people-
tend-to-be-more-liberal-yes-but-it-doesnt-mean-all-conservatives-are-
stupid-57713)

~~~
ThrowawayR2
Quoting from the article: " _On the available evidence, the presence of people
subscribing to economic liberalism within the ostensibly conservative parties
in the US, UK and Australia makes it very unlikely that a substantial
correlation – either positive or negative – will be found between political
conservatism and intelligence._ "

So the answer seems to be no?

------
changoplatanero
This is a well known thing inside facebook fake news teams

